# Chicagoland backyard Herf Sat July 28



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

This summer I'll be fusing my card games with an open Herf.

This will be open to anyone who enjoys cigars and/or cards, bring your friends or come alone and make some new ones!

Sat July 28th, 7:30pm-12m in southern Hoffman Estates.

Bring your own or bring to share or just bring yourself.

PM me for details and I'll see you there.

A word about my Herfs: They are fun, and not pretentious. You don't have to smoke anything special. It doesn't matter what you do for a living , how you look, or how old you are. You don't have to come with someone. You don't have to play cards. You don't even have to smoke. Herfs are a place to face up with others that love cigars, but card players that don't smoke are welcome too. It's just nice to share the calm summer air with others that share your same interests. My herfs are a great place for the new herfer as well as the seasoned veteran. Just come and fire up. Come late, leave early, it doesn't matter.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Must check schedule....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Checking my work schedule tomorrow, and hoping I am finally off for one of these!


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

It would be great to see you both!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> Must check schedule....


Looks doable! :tu :ss

Now I'll have to check with that friend I PM'd you about....


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Let me check my schedule and see if I can attend. I have heard that your herfs are legendary! S. Hoffman isnt that far for me. :ss:ss


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> Looks doable! :tu :ss
> 
> Now I'll have to check with that friend I PM'd you about....


My friend may be there for only part of it, but he's in!


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll put my request in with the wife to get the night off.  No poker for me though, I can't afford to lose one nickel at this point. :ss


----------

